# 14" Rhom Swimming Through Strong Powerheads



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

You can really see the magnum 5's pushing some serious water/bubbles to aerate and circulate. He seems to love the strong current, but an PH's cause hith and should i invest in a grounding probe? Maybe Mr. DD denham can chime in? Anyway Enjoy.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

impressive i like that rhom very much


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## lesty (May 3, 2011)

very nice rhom looks like mine but mines only 13 inch


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice active rhom you got there!...and effin' huge!...He rocks like SAMMY HAGAR concert!....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

should have gotten the magnum 8 for that big boy


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Power heads dont cause HITH, the theory is that stray electrical volts MAY contribute to HITH. These can come from anything that is plugged in (canister, heater etc)


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

ksls said:


> Power heads dont cause HITH, the theory is that stray electrical volts MAY contribute to HITH. These can come from anything that is plugged in (canister, heater etc)


Has anyone use these probe's before? I think DD denham used one for curing "buzz" for hith and fungus.

The magnum 8's would've been too much $'s for me, would be kool to see though. I got mine used $120 for 2 magnum 5's.
Thanx for the comments and compliments guys appreciate it, he's a beast!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

great rhom! and i love the tank hes got space to swim!


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Love the Rhom! I can't wait for mine to be that size. I know i'll be waiting a while since he's only about 2.5" lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Looking really healthy man









Im pretty sure rhoms come from fast flowing rivers so they love current


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like he's havin' a good workout, awesome rhom bud!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hes loving that underwater treadmill







nice rhom


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What happens to his activity when you turn the powerheads off? Also do you have dead spots in your tank or are they necessary? I"m just asking cause I have huge powerheads on my manny an he swims in it often, don't know if I should add some to my comp. to bring some activity out. I dunno what he will be like haven't got him in my tank yet. I know for the first week or two I will probably lay low on what I do to his tank. Just to let him get use to his new home


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hith is usually always from high nitrates and/or diet. I try to keep my nitrates at or below 20ppm. Also feeding whole fishes can help. When I say whole fish, i mean frozen thawed bait fish or find someone that fishes and ask them for some perch to freeze. Our fish need to eat organs to complete their dietary needs. But number one is keeping the nitrates in check. good luck!

oh ya...nice fish

also, you can make the fish point forward by putting the powerheads on the back wall and have them blow forward into the front glass. Just like if you put the powerheads on the right side blowing left, the fish will show its right side... Perfect if you have a one eye willy.lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^ I've read on other forums, that using vitachem can help with HITH... not sure if anyone ever heard something similar or tried it before.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

vitamins can help. But if the water is high in nitrates, vitamins wont help. If you are feeding whole food fishes, you don't need extra vitamins because whole foods are complete in nutrition. It is when you are feeding fillets and there is no bones, organs, blood, stomach contents, etc. that you need the vitamins. And dont think because your water is clear and you keep the filters clean that your nitrates are low. I test my water monthly. Sometimes I am good, sometimes im on the high side. Unless you test, there is no tellin. By testing you can keep the water quality perfect. If I test and i show 40 ppm I know in order to have them at 20 i need to do a 50% water change. If i am at 80ppm which i consider high, i know I have to do a couple 50%ers in a row. But only one change per day of course..


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry to interrupt the hith conversation, but is that a large pleco i see on the left? if so, how long has he been in there with that rhom?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

weerhom said:


> vitamins can help. But if the water is high in nitrates, vitamins wont help. If you are feeding whole food fishes, you don't need extra vitamins because whole foods are complete in nutrition. It is when you are feeding fillets and there is no bones, organs, blood, stomach contents, etc. that you need the vitamins. And dont think because your water is clear and you keep the filters clean that your nitrates are low. I test my water monthly. Sometimes I am good, sometimes im on the high side. Unless you test, there is no tellin. By testing you can keep the water quality perfect. If I test and i show 40 ppm I know in order to have them at 20 i need to do a 50% water change. If i am at 80ppm which i consider high, i know I have to do a couple 50%ers in a row. But only one change per day of course..


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

MFNRyan said:


> What happens to his activity when you turn the powerheads off? Also do you have dead spots in your tank or are they necessary? I"m just asking cause I have huge powerheads on my manny an he swims in it often, don't know if I should add some to my comp. to bring some activity out. I dunno what he will be like haven't got him in my tank yet. I know for the first week or two I will probably lay low on what I do to his tank. Just to let him get use to his new home


When i turn the ph off he usually jus swims around more. I dont have any dead spots becuase i usually just turn the ph's off at night time. He seems to sleep better with them off. You can tell when he turns really white. Some people leave them on 24/7 but i think its better if they rest at night to gain his strength back.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just put one in my tank with my new Rhom. I have more dead spots then water flow. So I have been leaving it on. Thinking I may add another ph and put them on a timer so he does get enough rest at night. We will see what happens with this set up. He hasn't settled in to his tank yet but luckly never had the sit an hide stage. He is always moving around and I love it


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

cduuuub said:


> sorry to interrupt the hith conversation, but is that a large pleco i see on the left? if so, how long has he been in there with that rhom?


Hey dude sorry for long reply, Yes that's my salfin pleco (gibbiceps 8") and I've had him for about 2 months now. Everything so far so good, but my rhom does try to get at him when he gets hungry or annoyed lol. The only time my pleco isn't hiding behind my powerheads, is at night time looking for food. thanx for all the nice comments ppl, yall keep me going!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

The circulate is very strong!!! For what?


----------

